# COVID19 - Reminder of Shop Safety



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey folks, just thought I'd leave a reminder here about shop safety during these crazy times. I was involved with the Calgary Emergency Management Centre during the Calgary Floods as well as other events. One thing that was discussed was the need to cut down on any unnecessary emergency visits by stepping up prevention when ever possible. Metal working as a hobby falls into that category. As many more of us are probably home and maybe looking for some understandable distractions, we may be spending more time in the shop.

So, now, if ever, is a great time to be safe. Whether it's putting on the goggles for operations you'd normally take a chance with, slipping on your safety boots just to move some scrap around, or avoiding long sleeves near rotating machines, we can all be better. I know I can.

So be safe, and keep away from those hospitals. Even without this pandemic, they're horrible places to patronize.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 20, 2020)

Good sense and good reminder.  Thanks.  
Well if there was ever good news about a pandemic......I seem to be able to find a lot of time for shop work now.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 20, 2020)

I was in one from the 4th to the 9th ( none virus related ) definetly no fun and the tv system there I believe has never been upgraded! Cute nurses though! Lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Cute nurses though! Lol


Always a good sign when a sick man makes an observation like that. Good for you.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 20, 2020)

Well I’m fine now but I was dehydrated enough through not being able to keep anything down for a few days that the liver and kidneys were shutting down but after a good 4 days of iv’s I’m fine now. They told my son to prepare because it doesn’t look good! That’s twice he’s been told that, I told him not to worry about it because 3 times is the charm! Lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Well I’m fine now but I was dehydrated enough through not being able to keep anything down for a few days that the liver and kidneys were shutting down but after a good 4 days of iv’s I’m fine now. They told my son to prepare because it doesn’t look good! That’s twice he’s been told that, I told him not to worry about it because 3 times is the charm! Lol


Holy cow Tom. Take care. Glad you are out.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2020)

I hoe you are OK now, Tom!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 22, 2020)

I am waiting for my knee replacement but with the virus ??? no hurry .


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 22, 2020)

Agreed.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 23, 2020)

First - all the best Tom and cute nurses really help the healing process.
Now, on to business;
CalgaryPT - You had to start this safety thread didn't you,,,,,,,,, Remember when Dad would would say "Be careful with that, It'll hurt you" and then what happened,,,,, it hurt you. I had a fight with my mill this afternoon and it won the round but I stayed basically intact. I had a momentary lapse in paying attention and it took off my finger nail, just sliced off the whole thing real purty like. Three stitches later lots of self loathing and giving myself shit for being stupid and I'm good, just feeling stupid. Did I mention feeling stupid? and very very lucky it was only the nail.
As the old saying goes, learn from the mistakes of others cause you won't live long enough to make them all yourself. I hope someone learns from my oops.
Just remember that these tools we love so much aren't our friends and they don't care what they cut into.
And now you can snicker, smirk and chuckle. I think I'll glue the nail to the machine as a reminder.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 23, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> First - all the best Tom and cute nurses really help the healing process.
> Now, on to business;
> CalgaryPT - You had to start this safety thread didn't you,,,,,,,,,
> And now you can snicker, smirk and chuckle. I think I'll glue the nail to the machine as a reminder.


Yikes. Sorry if I launched the curse. 

No chuckling allowed...'cause I know I could be a TIG rod to the eye behind you...

Glad you are OK


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 23, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> First - all the best Tom and cute nurses really help the healing process.
> Now, on to business;
> CalgaryPT - You had to start this safety thread didn't you,,,,,,,,, Remember when Dad would would say "Be careful with that, It'll hurt you" and then what happened,,,,, it hurt you. I had a fight with my mill this afternoon and it won the round but I stayed basically intact. I had a momentary lapse in paying attention and it took off my finger nail, just sliced off the whole thing real purty like. Three stitches later lots of self loathing and giving myself shit for being stupid and I'm good, just feeling stupid. Did I mention feeling stupid? and very very lucky it was only the nail.
> As the old saying goes, learn from the mistakes of others cause you won't live long enough to make them all yourself. I hope someone learns from my oops.
> ...


No this is not funny but it's  a good reminder alway's be careful when you are working with thoses tool's they are stronger than us. My dad never want me working with a skill saw when I was young,I am 58 year old and each time I use that I am scare,   I alway's  make slow movement. Thank You for the advise.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 24, 2020)

One thing I’ll add- drinking and shop time shouldn’t mix. I get it, you’re at home, maybe a buddy wanders by and you have a couple beers. That’s not a great time to fire up equipment after that. 

Hey, I’m not saying you shouldn’t have a beer fridge in the shop, just that right now, in these times, maybe be a little more careful.

Just throwing it out there


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 24, 2020)

I am ok I don't drink .


----------



## DPittman (Mar 24, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> One thing I’ll add- drinking and shop time shouldn’t mix. I get it, you’re at home, maybe a buddy wanders by and you have a couple beers. That’s not a great time to fire up equipment after that.
> 
> Hey, I’m not saying you shouldn’t have a beer fridge in the shop, just that right now, in these times, maybe be a little more careful.
> 
> Just throwing it out there


Very true and relevant.  I sometimes will go out to my shop in the evening while enjoying a glass of port as I find my shop hobbies very relaxing and it seems like a good combo on first take.  But of course not!  Operating any machinery while consuming anything that affects our mental acuteness is dumb dumb dumb. I have been guilty of drilling the odd hole or turning a quick part on the lathe while a bit relaxed  and usually making a mistake.  Fortunately it has never been a mistake that causes bodily harm.  I now say to my wife as I head out to the shop with a glass or beer in my hand " I am going to the shop to operate heavy machinery" as  sarcastic reminder to make sure I don't do exactly that!  
But there is nothing wrong with being out there and just dreaming up projects while the creative juices flow


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> One thing I’ll add- drinking and shop time shouldn’t mix. I get it, you’re at home, maybe a buddy wanders by and you have a couple beers. That’s not a great time to fire up equipment after that.
> 
> Hey, I’m not saying you shouldn’t have a beer fridge in the shop, just that right now, in these times, maybe be a little more careful.
> 
> Just throwing it out there


Yup. Falls in the category of great advice I should take, but likely will fail at. I'm one of those guys that goes for 6 mns with nothing to drink, then really enjoys it too much, sometimes in the shop. Then I don't touch it for another 6mns. Horrible example for everyone, so don't be me.

At the rate things are happening in the world these past few weeks, I'm thinking I should take up smoking, IV drug use, base jumping, football Kennedy style, or lion taming.

Maybe I'll volunteer to be a guinea pig for the first covid19 vaccines that come out...anyone remember the Canadian TV show _Testees_?

At least those guys saw the humour in things.

Good advice above...thanks. I'm finding solace in practicing my TIG welds for some strange reason. It's super relaxing even when I'm jacked on coffee. Hope everyone else finds a (safe) shop activity to work on during this craziness. Might be a good time for some of us to post some vids of things we never had time for before.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 24, 2020)

I have time now to work on my new paramotor frame.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> I have time now to work on my new paramotor frame.


Seriously? Wow. It is welded AL?


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2020)

My Dad always told us “ Machines don’t take prisoners “ and I have drilled that into my son.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 24, 2020)

I've had time to reflect about what happened and I think I got caught up in one of those "is this ever cool" moments and was almost mesmerized by how easy the this thing was cutting the metal,,,,,,, and then the other thing that got in the way and buggered my afternoon.
Won't do that again!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I've had time to reflect about what happened and I think I got caught up in one of those "is this ever cool" moments and was almost mesmerized by how easy the this thing was cutting the metal,,,,,,, and then the other thing that got in the way and buggered my afternoon.
> Won't do that again!


Like me using a mixmaster and adding chocolate chips.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 24, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Like me using a mixmaster and adding chocolate chips.


Your dear wife let’s you in the kitchen?? Unsupervised?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Your dear wife let’s you in the kitchen?? Unsupervised?


I've been apprenticing for almost 30 years. Soon I'll be able to use the toaster.


----------



## turner (Mar 24, 2020)

OK, thanks for the safety thread, I still have all my fingers and would like to keep them.
Story time:
I am well into Self Q. in my garage(24 x 26) as a result of returning from the USA.
Having a great time, home from work and thankfully getting paid for it.
Not feeling well today, a little slow, and can't quite shake off the slumber. Just not my normal go get'er.
Thought I would take a look around, and what did I find...A section of the overhead heater exhaust looks like Swiss cheese.
Dug around and found some exhaust ducting. Fix now, so am I.
If we are spending more time than normal in our shops.... lets have a look at those things like chimneys....that we never see!
Please be careful and share your learnings!
Todd T.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

turner said:


> OK, thanks for the safety thread, I still have all my fingers and would like to keep them.
> Story time:
> I am well into Self Q. in my garage(24 x 26) as a result of returning from the USA.
> .


Are you actually full time in your heated shop? I've thought about that..._what if scenario? _Do you sleep there???


----------



## turner (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a laundry room with a sink off the garage to the house, a door closed and tapped from there to the house. I have a single mattress on the floor in the laundry room for nights...well the odd afternoon nap as well.
Yes, full time in the garage, the wife putts supper on the front step of the house at 6PM, other than that I am self sufficient.
Tea kettle, French press coffee maker, cook eggs in the tea kettle, fresh fruit...what else do we need. Oh Yah the lap top.
Todd T.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

turner said:


> I have a laundry room with a sink off the garage to the house, a door closed and tapped from there to the house. I have a single mattress on the floor in the laundry room for nights...well the odd afternoon nap as well.
> Yes, full time in the garage, the wife putts supper on the front step of the house at 6PM, other than that I am self sufficient.
> Tea kettle, French press coffee maker, cook eggs in the tea kettle, fresh fruit...what else do we need. Oh Yah the lap top.
> Todd T.


Damn. That's a great idea. I was kinda thinking this way just in case. Weather in Calgary is getting better and almost tolerable. My wife takes care of her 90 year old dad so if I get it, we have an issue. Your solution could work for me with the addition of a bed of some sort...have to think ahead on this. Thanks....seriously.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

turner said:


> I have a laundry room with a sink off the garage to the house, a door closed and tapped from there to the house. I have a single mattress on the floor in the laundry room for nights...well the odd afternoon nap as well.
> Yes, full time in the garage, the wife putts supper on the front step of the house at 6PM, other than that I am self sufficient.
> Tea kettle, French press coffee maker, cook eggs in the tea kettle, fresh fruit...what else do we need. Oh Yah the lap top.
> Todd T.


And best of luck turner. Get well sir.


----------



## turner (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks, I am fine only Self Q. due to travel, I do not have the Covid19, its just a precaution I was asked to perform when crossing the boarder.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 24, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Seriously? Wow. It is welded AL?


No most part's in aviation is rivet or AN bolt  (army/navy) specification. I will send a picture soon


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 24, 2020)

Grandmother taught me to never put my fingy where the meat slicer blade is, something to do with the reason she only had a thumb and some nubs. But when that happens I’m much like her, turn off the machine and tell super it’s time you leave for the day lol 

Last year it was leg in the ice racer, before that nail in the hand, grinder dings, chamfer mishap and on. 
Everyone Learn and understand first aid, at a minimum I hope you never need it but knowing proper field dressings can really help you self save if the less than worst should happen


----------



## Crankit (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been a Paramedic in BC for the last 29 years and numerous times while I have been giving reports to triage an old guy would walk up to the window with a rag or paper towel wrapped around their hand, I would stop my report and look at him...table saw??....yup!! Dose of respect I had learned....guy was in with a nasty deep laceration to the abdomen from a shattered abrasive wheel from an angle grinder! that leather apron would be a wise investment

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## Janger (Mar 25, 2020)

Industry experts tell us if you take the grinder guards off you will get hurt with a wheel failure. I put mine back on. They are annoying.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 26, 2020)

I get bitten mostly with the drill press holding the material when the drill bites in spinning the work.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 26, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I get bitten mostly with the drill press holding the material when the drill bites in spinning the work.



You need this and a DP vise.






If you can't clamp the work piece down throw it in the vise and clamp the vise down.


----------



## Crankit (Mar 26, 2020)

MrPete did a nice series of videos on a floating vise for the drill press.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> You need this and a DP vise.
> 
> View attachment 8231
> 
> If you can't clamp the work piece down throw it in the vise and clamp the vise down.


Great suggestions. I hope they work for others. For me I got too frustrated with metal drill presses. Never had issues with ones for wood, but metal ones just aren’t solid enough for me. Mine is bolted to the floor and the column attached to the wall. But it still wobbles too much for my liking. It was one of the main drivers behind me buying an iron worker and switching to punching.

I may sell my drill press and mini mill in the near further for pennies on the dollar. Might look at a small but heavy mill to replace both. If I do someone on this forum will get a killer deal.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 26, 2020)

The vise on it is shite I should change it out for the drill press vice in the basement both jaws move on that one.
I keep looking at those clamps but haven’t picked one up yet!
Who knows this might be the year!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 26, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> John, do you use one for flap disks and wire brushes? I hav
> 
> Great suggestions. I hope they work for others. For me I got too frustrated with metal drill presses. Never had issues with ones for wood, but metal ones just aren’t solid enough for me. Mine is bolted to the floor and the column attached to the wall. But it still wobbles too much for my liking. It was one of the main drivers behind me buying an iron worker and switching to punching.
> 
> I may sell my drill press and mini mill in the near further for pennies on the dollar. Might look at a small but heavy mill to replace both. If I do someone on this forum will get a killer deal.


Hmmn...what sort of mini mill do you have sir?   I've been dreaming about a milling machine but been too dang cheap (plus I ain't got room)  for a full size mill.  Maybe a mini mill at the right price will satisfy.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 26, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> John, do you use one for flap disks and wire brushes? I hav
> 
> Great suggestions. I hope they work for others. For me I got too frustrated with metal drill presses. Never had issues with ones for wood, but metal ones just aren’t solid enough for me. Mine is bolted to the floor and the column attached to the wall. But it still wobbles too much for my liking. It was one of the main drivers behind me buying an iron worker and switching to punching.
> 
> I may sell my drill press and mini mill in the near further for pennies on the dollar. Might look at a small but heavy mill to replace both. If I do someone on this forum will get a killer deal.



Hope I have a few duckets around when the press goes


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2020)

Mill is a standard type mini mill, Busy Bee Craftex CT133. I bought a replacement set of plastic gears just in case but never needed them. Nice small Groz vise and some tooling. end mills, etc. The drill press is a metal model (with drain tray) from the old House of Tools in Calgary, about 20 yrs. ago. Has both a drill press vise as well as a cross side (in pic). Drill has a high end keyless chuck (not sure brand but it was about $200 itself I think. Will clarify if I sell it.

Was going to sell in April, but with all this zombie virus stuff going around it will have to be on hold. And they must go as a pair because I need the shop space if I do buy a mill. Plus, I need to find the right machine. I need a mill that's small footprint but beefy as I am a fabricator, not tool and die guy who does precision work. Price point maybe $2K max.

Thinking about a trip to Grizzly warehouse in WA if I survive the apocalypse, but we will see. If I post the set, it will be in Classified Ads here first and I guaranteed a killer price. Certainly well below $1000 for the pair.

And if I don't survive the apocalypse the selection of tools and sales will be even bigger 

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Janger (Mar 26, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> You need this and a DP vise.
> 
> If you can't clamp the work piece down throw it in the vise and clamp the vise down.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 26, 2020)

Was going to sell in April, but with all this zombie virus stuff going around it will have to be on hold. And they must go as a pair because I need the shop space if I do buy a mill. Plus, I need to find the right machine. I need a mill that's small footprint but beefy as I am a fabricator, not tool and die guy who does precision work. Price point maybe $2K

I wouldn't think you could get a milling machine (new) that would meet your requirements for anywhere near $2k?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2020)

You're probably right. You guys know more about mills than I do by far. If I do go down this path I'll ask here for more advice. But  something like a CX601 would work for me. Or even the King Mill Drill that KMS sells (although I'm not keen on the round column). I need something beefier than a mini mill for the times I do drill in steel and can't get out the mag drill; but something that can do very occasional milling on small parts. I work almost exclusive in steel, but when it comes to milling I use more brass or acetal than anything else.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 26, 2020)

With regard eye protection.  What are you prescription eye glass wearers using for safety glasses?  I thought my prescription glasses were sufficient but the other week (for the first time since I've been playing with this stuff) a piece of swarf from a fly cutter snuck past my lenses into the outside corner of one eye.  I was pretty panicked for a few minutes but managed to blink it out.  I hate wearing glasses over glasses but I guess I had better start.  Are there side shields one can attach to your prescription glasses?

Thanks


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2020)

Think there was a thread a while back on this. I hang full face shields in four corners of my shop so I can easily reach them. I found with my glasses things fog up to easily, so I switched to face shields years and years ago. I need new glasses but this time around I will stay away from the ones with magnets that hold the clip on sunglasses. The magnet attracts wire brush shavings way too well. I even bought a #5 full shield for plasma cutting. I bend 3/32" welding rod, hang it from the ceiling, and hang the shields from them. If it's over your grinder, sander, etc., you'll be less tempted to say, "oh, I don't want to walk over the other side of my shop to get it so I'll just take a chance." Best decision I ever made for my eyes. Touch wood...

If you go this way buy a couple of brand name ones because you can then find replacement lens as needed. But you can make your own as well.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 26, 2020)

There are tons of really good safety frames that you can get prescription lenses put into. Some are kind of a wraparound style. Others are more like a normal frame but accommodate side shields. I had to bump up my prescription last year so got some basic ones with side shields. Your prescription & working distance requirement & whether they progressives.... all factor into how much they can grind into the lens & that can then sometimes dictate the frame. If your RX is quite strong, big lenses or wraparounds might be more challenging because they can be heavy or you get peripheral distortion.

I've never enjoyed goggles over my glasses. I only had one combination that didn't fog when I had small glasses & largish shields with foam lining. Kind of looked like ski goggles. I have a full shield for nasty stuff like grinding but I have seen some half shields. The nice part is they clamp to your coconut, not hang off your glasses or tightly surrounding your glasses. Still have to be wary of long stringy swarf snaking up underneath I guess.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> With regard eye protection.  What are you prescription eye glass wearers using for safety glasses?  ...


When I needed to replace my glasses last year, I went with one of the 2-for-1 offers and got a pair of safety glasses with side shields as the second pair.  My main glasses are progressives but after talking with the salesperson, I got bifocals for the safety glasses.  She had me check the normal working distance (lathe, mill, drill press, bench) and adjusted to the focal distance of the reading portion to suit.  Generally, this seems to work pretty well.  Sometimes, though, I forget to switch glasses when I go into the shop.

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 27, 2020)

You should have posted about the mill few days ago - one ideal for you - fabricator grade B-port vari head went for under 2000 this Tuesday. 

It was fabricator welder grade - maybe a blacksmith as table was used for an anvil. 

It was the smaller B-port clone from Taiwan. Would be tight in that space but should fit - short ram.


----------



## francist (Mar 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> With regard eye protection. What are you prescription eye glass wearers using for safety


I have face shields hanging at all the common places in the shop too. I buy the ones without a frame (you know, the basic face shields you get at HD) and cut about three inches off the bottom of the lens so that I get coverage down to just past my nose. Kind of like Borje Salming did with his visor after his face got all broken up. It makes it way more comfortable for me to wear because I’m not breathing into that thing over my mouth. I always liked the idea of the Borque firefighter visor too (FDNY style) but supposedly they look a lot cooler than they work.

I also keep the lenses clear - once they get all scuffed up you really don’t want to wear them, but if they’re clear it’s a lot easier to stay in the habit.

-frank


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 27, 2020)

Awhile back I noticed I had a loose Huck bolt on a suspension bracket. One turned into three. Grabbed the die grinder and hearing protection and went to work. For those that don’t know anything about trucks they have nylon air lines, rubber air lines and rubber air bags. A buddy of mine asked why I didn’t just grab the torches and get it done. I said my way didn’t melt any holes in anything that I’d then have to fix, I didn’t light anything on fire, and I didn’t have to change into workboots. Also I didn’t leave any torch rash on anything. 

You usually only use cutting torches while wearing running shoes once


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey man you are working with my favorite tool's.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2020)

Why was cutting them off the solution????


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Why was cutting them off the solution????


There’s no way to tighten them up
Replace with a G8 5/8” bolt and stover nut and carry on


----------



## Alexander (Mar 28, 2020)

Some people might be wondering why isn't Alex posting stuff? Well I had a crash ice racing in December and I'm still in lots of pain. I do have a great hotrod golf cart project going on at the moment. I'll create a thread so you can follow along with the tiny truck build. Anyways be careful out there. Especially with your eyes. I recently had the misfortune of getting steel in my eye. The hospital no longer has an eye machine. The "eye burr" was not as much fun as it sounds.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 28, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Some people might be wondering why isn't Alex posting stuff? Well I had a crash ice racing in December and I'm still in lots of pain. I do have a great hotrod golf cart project going on at the moment. I'll create a thread so you can follow along with the tiny truck build. Anyways be careful out there. Especially with your eyes. I recently had the misfortune of getting steel in my eye. The hospital no longer has an eye machine. The "eye burr" was not as much fun as it sounds.


Oh boy that xray just screams pain.  Jeez man I hope you recover well.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 28, 2020)

Double Ouch Alex. Hope you mend well & look forward to the hotrod. ps - consider air bags LOL


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 28, 2020)

wow.  get well soon.  omg!


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 28, 2020)

Where was? What you riding?


----------



## Alexander (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


Bofobo said:


> Where was? What you riding?


I came of my crf450l while going about 85 on ghost lake.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 28, 2020)

I had to look up crf450l.  Was that 85 KPH or MPH?


----------



## Alexander (Mar 28, 2020)

Km/h haha I only use imperial for machining.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 28, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Km/h haha I only use imperial for machining.



Not that it really mattered, they probably both inflict the same amount of pain.

Get well brother!


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 28, 2020)

Last spring I took my bolt studs in the leg, luckily never broken a bone, hope it heals well for you, I thought a skidoo would be less risky, nope.


----------



## eotrfish (Mar 28, 2020)

Finger between the 6-jaw and the tool post at 600 rpm.




Toughest part was cleaning the blood off the wall
Note to self - pay attention!!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 28, 2020)

eotrfish said:


> Finger between the 6-jaw and the tool post at 600 rpm.
> 
> Toughest part was cleaning the blood off the wall
> Note to self - pay attention!!



When was this???

Craig


----------



## eotrfish (Mar 28, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> When was this???
> 
> Craig


Early last fall - fortunately my surgeon makes house calls


----------



## Alexander (Mar 28, 2020)

Did that heal ok?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 28, 2020)

I hope you are fine now!


----------



## eotrfish (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks guys - healed fine.  Biggest problem was that I had to reprogram the fingerprint reader on my phone to account for the scar tissue.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

I was turning a mag wheel to check for a noise .  I am a 40 year's old experience mechanic and I put my finger inside the rim ??? I hit the brake caliper... even with a leather glove cut my skin close to the picture we saw. Now work slow work safe be careful to small detail's. Picture's like that is not nice but make us realize SAFETY FIRST.   my dad was alway telling me that. Thank you to talk about your experiance you may probably save an accident in the future for all of us .


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 29, 2020)

Since we're doing trophy shots I figured I'd add mine, the stitches come out tomorrow. Mine looks relatively minor compared to some of the others. It's healing well, my guitar playing hasn't suffered much as I don't play worth a shit anyway.
eotrfish - did all the feeling come back?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

Probably this will disapear in the future. But you will remember.


----------



## eotrfish (Mar 29, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Since we're doing trophy shots I figured I'd add mine, the stitches come out tomorrow. Mine looks relatively minor compared to some of the others. It's healing well, my guitar playing hasn't suffered much as I don't play worth a shit anyway.
> eotrfish - did all the feeling come back?


Most of the feeling is back - it will never return along the scar line.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 29, 2020)

My nail will grow back, whether it's deformed or not only time will tell. 
I'll tell ya, doing dumb stuff that hurts sure makes a person pay a lot more attention to where the digits are placed.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 29, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> My nail will grow back, whether it's deformed or not only time will tell.
> I'll tell ya, doing dumb stuff that hurts sure makes a person pay a lot more attention to where the digits are placed.


Not shop related, but “dumb stuff that hurts” related. I was 14 or 15 working as a logger over the summer. I must’ve been pretty green at the time. I was cutting someone else was skidding. Much like a teeter totter when you pull a tree around a corner, the top of the tree will whip around. Well I forget why but that day I was standing in the wrong spot. The top of the tree came around and caught me right in the keister....throwing me face first into a patch of stinging nettles. It was fairly slow motion and nothing but pride was injured. But boy was that a good learning moment


----------



## DPittman (Mar 29, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I came of my crf450l while going about 85 on ghost lake.


----------



## johnnielsen (Mar 31, 2020)

Injury not shop related but due to inattention. My tale of woe happened today. I was dressing in the bathroom this morning and gave my jeans a mighty pull, my foot jammed and I ended up falling into the bathtub. That's an embarrassing way to pull a couple of ligaments in your leg.


----------



## YYCHM (May 15, 2020)

eotrfish said:


> Finger between the 6-jaw and the tool post at 600 rpm.
> View attachment 8270
> Toughest part was cleaning the blood off the wall
> Note to self - pay attention!!



I have to thank @eotrfish for posting this image. 

I had developed a really bad habit of clearing swarf from the tool on my mini-lathe with my fingers while the machine was turning.  Even after getting sliced a few times I was doing it.  When I upgraded to my Utilathe I still had the urge even though I knew how much more power the machine had.

Well.... I lost that urge after Brent posted this image.  My brain is now wired "DON'T DO IT".  My hand doesn't even come up to attempt it.

Thanks Brent, I owe you!


----------



## PeterT (May 15, 2020)

I keep one of these brushes handy by the mill & lathe to brush swarf away. If you want a stiffer feel, just cut the bristles back a bit. They are also good for parts washing like in solvent. Dirt cheap.
Be careful with brushes around the cutters & rotating drills etc. The bristles can get caught up, snatch the brush & make a real mess of things Hasn't happened to me personally but heard it happened to another guy LoL. Same deal with rags, best to avoid altogether around rotating equipment. Paper towels or paper based wipes will tear but not draw your hand in.


----------



## YYCHM (May 15, 2020)

Yup, I keep a short bristle brush at the mill, lathe and drill press now.


----------



## YotaBota (May 15, 2020)

After my lapse in judgement with my mill I used a piece of stickon magnet to keep my brush close.

YYC- what is the image that Brent sent?


----------



## YYCHM (May 15, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> YYC- what is the image that Brent sent?



See post #65 in this thread.


----------



## YotaBota (May 15, 2020)

Ya that's an ouch.


----------



## John Conroy (May 15, 2020)

Well since we are showing injury pics, I broke my ankle in June 2017 but it didn't hurt as much as Alex's broken collar bone. I broke mine in the 70's playing hockey and I still remember how painful it was.


----------



## YYCHM (May 15, 2020)

Another bad habit I had with that mini-lathe was leaving the key in the chuck.  I launched the key more than a few times.  That habit never followed me to my Utilathe and I think the reason for that is there are more controls to manage on it.  I now have a routine of scanning from head stock to apron for what's set to what before hitting the power.


----------



## DPittman (May 16, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Another bad habit I had with that mini-lathe was leaving the key in the chuck.  I launched the key more than a few times.  That habit never followed me to my Utilathe and I think the reason for that is there are more controls to manage on it.  I now have a routine of scanning from head stock to apron for what's set to what before hitting the power.


I know its a bad habit to do but I have often left the key in the chuck also, but have never experienced a flying key.   Maybe it's because its only left in after removing stock so there is never reason to turn the lathe on again.  I know its not a good practice and try not do it on purpose. 




Here is what I prefer for a chip removal brush,  its longer and narrower and that's what I like.


----------

